# cleaning crew?



## simster571 (Jun 2, 2008)

do I need a cleaning crew for my 60 gallon FOWLR setup? i would really like to have one, i think the snails, crabs, shrimps, etc would be a nice bit of life for it, but I dont want to put one in there if they would just die. if so, what size do you think i would need?


----------



## Rogergolf66 (Dec 24, 2006)

will they die not not if you keep your tank healthy. as far as how many well I put in 1 crab for every gallon of water and 1 snail per every 2 gallons of water. You don't have to put them all in at one time. I add the proper cleaner for what ever algea I am getting eventualy you have a nice balance and no nuesenes algea


----------

